# AMIA Anglican Mission questions



## khaki (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe some of you are familiar with the Anglican Mission in America. What can you tell me about this specific denomination (not Anglican Communion or other Anglican branches, please). Our PCA church has left the denomination and we are considering an AMIA church. This church does recite confessions of Augustine and creeds, and uses the Book of Common prayer.
Thank,
khaki
South Carolina
PCA


----------



## Logopneumatika (Oct 27, 2008)

Khaki,

When I was in seminary, I attended an AMiA church in Birmingham, AL (St. Matthew's Anglican). I thought quite seriously about pursuing ordination in the denomination. In the end, I did not, but here's what I know of the AMiA.

The denomination is eclectic. It comes from African Archbishops who saw the apostasy of ECUSA and responded by sending missionaries to plant orthodox Christian churches in places of the mainliners. Right now, what holds it together is what the AMiA is _not_, i.e. it isn't ECUSA. Some churches are solidly Reformed and hold strongly to a Calvinistic reading of the 39 Articles (which is the correct historical reading). However, other AMiA churches lean more toward charismaticism. That was the case of the two AMiA churches in Birmingham. They were very different in both doctrine and worship practice and had little to do with one another. 

Most AMiA churches use some variation of the 1928 Book of Common Prayer (BCP), though many have updated its antiquated language. There was a push for them to gain rights from Oxford Press to use the helpful little 'An English Prayer Book' but that action was unsuccessful. In any Prayer Book of the Anglican Church (1552, 1559, 1662, 1928) you'll find the Apostles' and Nicene Creed, so yes, the AMiA is creedal. 

A few things I'd advise your church to consider before making a switch:

1) The 39 Articles are prone to an open reading regarding soteriology. Both Calvinists and Arminian/Wesleyans can argue that these Articles defend their position. This is (but) one of the reasons why the Westminster Confession replaced it following the English Civil War. If your church is Reformed, you may find yourself bed-fellows with charismatics, Arminians, etc. The theological bonds are much looser than the PCA.

2) The AMiA is in some sense a contradiction when it comes to its own church government. The ECUSA bishops still officially have 'jurisdiction' in this country and episcopalianism believes that two bishops _should not_ be serving separate causes in the same physical space. There cannot be two episcopal churches in America, if it is true episcopalianism. And currently, the ECUSA is still the official face of Anglicanism in America. In commissioning the planting of 'Anglican' churches in America, African archbishops are out of line with episcopalianism, even if their motives are commendable. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## khaki (Oct 27, 2008)

*Thank You Very Much*

I cannot thank you enough for taking the time to respond with such wisdom and instruction. I am still very much praying over the issue, as I would much prefer a PCA church home. 

I do believe this particular pastor to be reformed and very sound in his teaching. The church body does not seem in any way charismatic. However, after having been a member of the EVFree denomination 15 years before joining PCA, and finding great variation within the EVFree churches, I am leery of a denomination with such loose theological bonds. Unfortunately, the PCA church we attended here (which has now left the PCA), was extremely eclectic and "loose" as well. It was non liturgical, non confessional, and very contemporary and casual. That is one of the reasons we have been drawn to the worship at the AMIA church. It seems to be the trend in this area of the country we have moved to.

Thank you again, and Blessings
Khaki
South Carolina
PCA


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 27, 2008)

One of my best friends was the Executive Director for the AMiA for a few years. He is a good man. He is Reformed with charismatic leanings, and as such was a good man for the position. Yes, there is a great variety of theological diversity among its member congregations. If you like I can put you in contact with him.


----------



## khaki (Oct 27, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for replying--I had seen one of your other posts from a few years ago, where you mentioned having a good friend in the AMIA. I was encouraged simply by that, and considered posting to you directly about it. What do you mean by charismatic leanings? The only thing out of the ordinary (for me) that I noticed when we attended the AMIA church last Sunday, they had a time of "prayers of the people". Members of the congregation gave prayers out loud from their seats, and it was followed with the body responding "Lord hear our prayer". 
Thanks again for your help,
khaki
South Carolina
pca


----------



## yeutter (Oct 28, 2008)

The AMIA congregation in Lansing Michigan in Church of Christ the King. It is Pentecostal in its orientation. The same is true of the congregation in Flushing, MI. In addition to tolerating pentecostalism the AMIA also permit the use of Rite 2 liturgy from the 1979 liberal Episcopal Book of Common Prayer. The Rite 2 liturgy is more closely resembles post Vatican 2 Romish liturgy then the Reformation liturgy from the earlier Books of Common Prayer.
The AMIA has not settled on how to deal with the question of women's ordaination.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Oct 28, 2008)

khaki said:


> I do believe this particular pastor to be reformed and very sound in his teaching. The church body does not seem in any way charismatic. However, after having been a member of the EVFree denomination 15 years before joining PCA, and finding great variation within the EVFree churches, I am leery of a denomination with such loose theological bonds.



Hey Khaki,

Here's a good joke for you.

My church is in the Free Church, but we're also associated with the AMiA.  We're very solidly reformed and confessional.


----------



## khaki (Oct 28, 2008)

Just to clarify, our church is not considering switching to AMIA. The church we are members of was PCA and recently left the denomination. They have not decided what they will be next. My husband and I are considering changing churches, and one we are considering is AMIA. We are in a small town with few choices for attending a church in our community, AMIA is one nearby.

The AMIA church we have visited is more on the Reformed Calvinistic side you mentioned. 

Is there a short answer for the difference between the Westminster Confession of faith used in the PCA and the Book of Common Prayer (except for 1979)?

Thank you so much,
Khaki
South Carolina
PCA[/QUOTE]


----------



## Davidius (Oct 28, 2008)

yeutter said:


> The AMIA congregation in Lansing Michigan in Church of Christ the King. It is Pentecostal in its orientation. The same is true of the congregation in Flushing, MI. In addition to tolerating pentecostalism the AMIA also permit the use of Rite 2 liturgy from the 1979 liberal Episcopal Book of Common Prayer. The Rite 2 liturgy is more closely resembles post Vatican 2 Romish liturgy then the Reformation liturgy from the earlier Books of Common Prayer.
> The AMIA has not settled on how to deal with the question of women's ordaination.



According to their website and a detailed study available there, the AMiA allows for the ordination of women to the diaconate, but does not allow them to be ordained to the priesthood.


----------



## Davidius (Oct 28, 2008)

errr...deleted on account of posting in the wrong thread.


----------



## TimV (Oct 28, 2008)

> Is there a short answer for the difference between the Westminster Confession of faith used in the PCA and the Book of Common Prayer (except for 1979)?



I'll bridle my curiosity about why your church left the PCA ;-)

The WFC is a really long definition of Reformed Christianity, and the BCP is a very handy reference book on how to conduct a church service. Of course that's so short a review that the next half dozen posters will find legit reasons to improve on it 

The BCP really is well thought out, and it's easily available for very little money, and everyone should have one among their reference books.

Thanks much to the several posters who dealt with this subject! Great posts.


----------



## khaki (Oct 28, 2008)

Just to satisfy your curiosity, our church left the PCA primarily for tension between the presbytery and ou curch. The friction began over the women deacon issue. Our church commissioned (did not ordain) a woman to the diaconate, but also refused to ordain the male deacons (wanting to be "fair"). Honestly, it was the manner in which it all happened that feelings were hurt and irreparable dammage done to relationships and after a long drawn out time of tension, our church voted to leave. My husband and I were one of 7 to vote against leaving.

That said, when it was PCA, it was almost in title only. It was non confessional, non liturgical, very casual, contemporary, "eclectic".

Oh how we miss our Texas PCA church!

Khaki
South Carolina
PCA


----------



## yeutter (Oct 29, 2008)

*Anglican Mission in America*

Anglicn Mission in America men have begun to wrestle with some questions of importance. See the following link.
Click on VOL exclusives.


----------

